# fluval 405 top not closing all the way



## LoCDoG (Mar 22, 2003)

Anyone had this problem? It is BRAND new. totally setup.... just has a gap around the back side....seems like something would be preventing it from fully sealing, but there isn't anything in the way! I'm so frustrated! Its a $150 filter and now i have to mail it back, wait for a new one....unless anyone has any ideas?

Thanks,
Leo


----------



## marshall (Nov 19, 2002)

My fluval 405 has been good but my 304 was nothing but problems. I know what you mean. What happens is you end up trying to force it and then you get a small crack in the casing. Then it leaks and you need a new casing. I got sick of the 304 giving me problems and retired it and ordered a 2217 eheim.


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

I get this problem sometimes with my 404... discovered that it was usually because I had too much media in the baskets...


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Are you pinching the O Ring? Get the O ring wet (Spit works) and try to seal it.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that paticular filter but some will not close well if there isn't a valve open somewhere to let the air trapped inside escape. If you are trying to close while compressing the air inside you are in for a battle.


----------



## toledo guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply. I have the 405 filter and was also having trouble closing it up. I am using silicone grease around top of canister, in addition to the o-ring. I even use some on the impeller cover to ease removal. Like other poster said, be sure each media basket fits and not over-filled. Hope this helps.


----------

